# أنواع الطرق



## بسام اليمني (12 مارس 2008)

ب سم الله الرحمان الرحيم
نرجو المساعده في إيجاد انواع الطرق بتفصيل
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مسلماني (24 يناير 2010)

فعلا إخواني نريد معرفة انواع الطرق سريعا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## garary (24 يناير 2010)

انواع الطرق باختصار
الطرق الحضرية وهى داخل المدن 
الطرق الخلوية وهى خارج المدن


----------



## waleed245424 (27 مارس 2010)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggffffffffff


----------



## عامراليمني (28 مارس 2010)

اخي انواع الطرق هي نوعين فعلا 
حضريه 
وطرق خلويه


----------



## النابغه الذبياني (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*ثانكس*


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*اهلا .. شكرًا*

اهلا ... شكرًا


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (11 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## DODOMNDO (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يوجد اكثر من تصنيف للطرق
ومنها ما تم ذكرة 
ولكن هناك تصنيف اخر حسب (امكانية الوصول accessibility ) ويمكن تصنيفها 
- طريق خدمي (اقل سرعة + اكثر امكانية للوصول)
- طريق مجمع 
- طريق شرياني
- طريق سريع 
- طريق حر (اقل امكانية للوصول "الدخول والخروج منه على مسافات بعيدة" + السرعه الحرة لا يوجد به تقاطعات او اشارات ولا توجد بة حركة للمشاه 

واعتقد ان هناك تصنيفات اخرى للطرق والله اعلم


----------

